# Sabbath anyone?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

So I'm really digging Mob Rules lately. I'm actually leaning toward RJD as my Fav Sabbath frontman.... ( I can hear the collective Gasp! right now!)

[youtube=Option]Bp9Ds0UTT3E[/youtube]




[youtube=Option]75X1VnFxQC8[/youtube]

Maybe the Ozzy Sabbath is just overplayed??? Thoughts? Whos' your fav?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

my 9 yr old daugter learned the power chords for Iron Man at her guitar lesson on tuesday - brought a tear to my eye......


I personally really dig the Ozzy era Sabbath


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The Dio stuff is awesome, although I've never heard the early 1990s reunion album "Dehumanizer." The Mob Rules is the best but Heaven and Hell has some really great stuff too.

Ozzy stuff is also great and Sabotage and Master of Reality are killer albums. But classic rock radio has unfortunately killed a lot of early Sabbath for me. If I EVER hear Paranoid or Iron Man again it will be WAY too soon . . .

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I dig it all! Both are great frontmen and both worked well with Sabbath. 
Hearing the Dio era stuff takes me back to the time I was just discovering how much I wanted to play electric guitar. It still inspires.
I've just recently started messing around with detuning and discovered how to play "Into the Void". Lotsa fun!
It's the more obscure tracks that move me now. I've heard Iron Man and Paranoid enough for a lifetime but put on Sabotage or Sabbath Bloody Sabbath and I can listen to them through and through!


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ozzy will always be Ozzy. I love him one minute and shake my head the next.

Last summer I saw Motorhead, Heaven and Hell, and Judas Priest. Quite a show!

But the thing I took away from it was how cool Ronnie is. He is very personable onstage, something that is lost these days. He connects with his audience. And his voice, is absolutely stunning live.

Anyway the question for me was never which Sabbath frontman, but rather, if Sabbath exists, why does anyone ever listen to Zeppelin? 9kkhhd

FLAME ON!

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I prefer the Dio Sabbath material as well. 

Their new cd is "The Devil You Know"

http://www.amazon.com/Devil-You-Kno...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1241100467&sr=8-1


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Have to go with Ozzie on this one. It's a wonder I never went deaf as a kid..?!?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not a big sabbath fan, but the stuff with RJD would have been my favorite.

Solo wise its hard to say...Ozzy's had the stronger career by far, but you cant even compare him to RJD. 
RJD gets tiring though for never being able to write a song that doesnt include any of the following words: dark, heart, light, rainbow, shadows, night.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the earlier stuff with Ozzy, but only because I listened to it a lot back then. I'm sure Ronnie James Dio is probably a "better" singer than Ozzy, but to me, if its Sabbath, its got to be Ozzy.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

always loved sabbath- one of the first bands that got me into listening to music. still remember listening to war pigs for the first time, staring at that group pic in the album centerfold. ozzy was the man! well hell, i was like 10 yrs old. still love them. i like the dio stuff too.
ozzy on his own- not into that stuff


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

There's also Ian Gillan (born again). 
Sabbath bloody sabbath is my fav (I got a Holland
import..it opens up too).

But yeah..Iommi was my main influence.








Custom ordered my '85 SG standard cause of him.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

My first good guitar was a red '63 modded Gibson SG with brass Schaller machines and an active bridge pick up. Not knowing at all what I had, I sold it for rent money back in '94 for $500 CAD. A new SG would be nice. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Devil_You_Know_(Heaven_and_Hell_album)


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

It was all down hill for the Sabbs after Vol. IV. IMNSHO, of course.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Huge Sabbath fan here... of coarse the origional line up had the magic going on however I cannot lie their first stint with Dio ( Heaven and Hell and Mob Rules ) is my favorite Sabbath era. Ian Gillan did a great job but Tony Martin though good at first brought a sound to Sabbath that was un inspiring for me.

Iommi's solo project and his stuff on Guitar Speak is stellar. Fused being my favorite of the bunch Glenn Hughes is a all time favorite as well. Anytime him and Iommi are together it's a glorious thing.

Bill Ward's solo projects are flakey fo the most part with some high points. Geezer is allways incredible.

Ozzy's first two solo albums were ground breaking. After that No More Tears is the only notable point for me.

These days i feel Iommi is far more relavent after all these years. 

Cheers
Craig


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

eric_b said:


> It was all down hill for the Sabbs after Vol. IV. IMNSHO, of course.


Really? I think Sabotage is the best album of this line up.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Really? I think Sabotage is the best album of this line up.


I think it's a generational thing. I was about 13 when the first two Sabbs albums hit. I wore out several LP's and cassettes in the following years. Personally I think they peaked at IV, after that they started sounding 'over-produced' to me, they lost the almost 'live' sound they had on the early albums; Sabotage was OK, and I even liked a couple of cuts off of Over To You, but I found the rest of it fairly unlistenable.


----------

